# Japan Car @ London Science Museum



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

The Japan Car exhibition is being held currently at the London Science Museum in South Kensington. The exhibition concentrates on the issues related to alternative fuel technology, smaller cars for crowded areas and fuel efficient engines. The hydrogen fuel Honda was there along with the toyota Prius and mitsubishi electric city car. Also seen the toyota IQ for the 1st time. the science museum have free admission, however this for this Japan car i had to pay £5 entry :no: hope every one enjoys the pictures, sorry some of them are not good quality


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

Toyota IQ, seeing it for the 1st time


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

i am having problems with my flickR account, i will post some more pictures later


----------

